# Vos réglages de réseau ont été modifiés par une application



## telmo (7 Novembre 2008)

Suite à "visite" dans l'interface de mon modem (Club-Internet Box), surgit une fenêtre impossible à fermer (sauf à forcer à quitter) avec ce message : Vos réglages de réseau ont été modifiés par une application. 
D'ailleurs, je ne peux plus avoir accès à ces préférences de réseau pour les modifier. Que je sois branché avec le câble éthernet ou en WiFi, n'y change rien.
Par ailleurs, internet fonctionne parfaitement.
En accédant à l'interface du modem, je n'y trouve rien de changé.
Quoi faire?
Merci de me répondre.
telmo

iBookG4 14', Mac OS X.4.11


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2008)

chercher les fils precedents qui donnent la solution  ( dans la section réseau car ca concerne le réseau)

y en a même plusieurs avec des titres voisins ou identiques au tien


----------



## antshark (16 Novembre 2008)

Problème de la version 10.4.11
Le technicien de Inso à Montréal m"a donné la procédure à suivre.
C'est un bog de Apple... ouf..et non pas un hacker.

allez dans bibliothèque/préférence.

déplacez le dossier préférence sur le bureau. et voilà. Le système créera un nouveau dossier mais il faudra refaire certains préférences tel ethernet intégrer/airport...

conserver le dossier une semaine sur le bureau au cas ou....et le mettre à la poubelle lorsqu,on est sûr que tout fonctionne.


----------



## antshark (19 Novembre 2008)

Dans les fichiers antérieur sur le forum d'autres solutions existent et font référence au PPPE qui serait à refaire.
Et cette solution semble moins laborieuse que de refaire les préférences...


----------

